# Middle Harbour/Balmoral 17/12 early



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking at christening the OK Scupper with a fish anywhere around the waters mentioned early on Sunday. 
If anyone is interested in joining me on her maiden voyage that would be great.

I have a leave pass till early arvo so the time is flexible.

I get to play with my presents early! How good is that. 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks guys,
it realy was unbelieveable.

will post details in trip reports.

Cheers
Peter


----------

